# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Обновление бесплатной утилиты Dr.Web CureIt!

## Geser

Компания «Доктор Веб» - ведущий российский разработчик средств антивирусной безопасности - сообщает о выпуске обновленной версии бесплатной лечащей утилиты Dr.Web CureIt! - антивирусного сканера, способного проверять и лечить компьютер пользователя без установки антивирусного пакета Dr.Web для Windows.

Утилита Dr.Web CureIt! теперь снабжена контекстно-зависимой системой подсказок, благодаря которой пользователи могут получить информацию о предназначении каждого элемента диалогового окна. Наличие удобной навигации и интерактивных элементов в диалоговом окне позволяет даже новому пользователю утилиты сразу ознакомиться с возможностями программы, получить помощь как по использованию утилиты, так и по необходимым действиям при обнаружении вирусов.

Кроме того, обновленный интерфейс Dr.Web CureIt! позволяет пользователю самостоятельно выбирать и переключать поддерживаемые языки, в случае если его не устраивает язык, автоматически определяемый в соответветствии с операционной системой. Утилита поддерживает 14 языков - 13 европейских и японский. В дальнейшем планируется существенное расширение языковой поддержки для этой популярной утилиты.

Новая версия CureIt! предлагает также новый, более удобный способ получения обновлений утилиты  с серверов компании «Доктор Веб» – непосредственно через диалоговое окно программы. Скачиваемые с утилитой вирусные базы актуальны только до выхода очередного "горячего" дополнения, поскольку стандартный модуль автоматического обновления антивируса Dr.Web в CureIt! отсутствует. Разработчики утилиты добавили возможность получения обновленного дистрибутива Dr.Web CureIt! через диалоговое окно ранее скачанной программы, благодаря чему обновления теперь можно получить простым нажатием кнопки, не заходя на сайт компании «Доктор Веб».

Dr.Web CureIt! лечит зараженный компьютер под управлением операционных систем MS Windows 95OSR2/ 98/Me/NT 4.0/2000/XP без установки антивируса Dr.Web. Утилита определяет и удаляет все виды вредоносного кода - почтовые черви, троянские программы, макро-вирусы, сложнейшие полиморфные и бестелесные вирусы, шпионские (Spyware), рекламные (Adware) и потенциально опасные (Riskware) программы, а также  другие нежелательные коды.

Утилита CureIt! – один из бесплатных сервисов компании «Доктор Веб», уже давно дающий антивирусную защиту пользователям во всем мире. Ознакомиться с дополнительной информацией об этом сервисе и скачать утиилиту можно на сайте компании «Доктор Веб», по адресу http://download.drweb.com/drweb+cureit/.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

Бесплатная лечащая утилита Dr.Web CureIt!
Финальная версия 4.44 - качественно новый уровень защиты!

----------


## pig

Подтверждаю. Своими глазами наблюдал вынос живого руткита.

----------


## TANUKI

Программа видоизменилась. Насколько лучше стала ловить сказать не могу, но работать стало удобно. Вообще Вэбовцы молодцы - CureIT и плагин для Firefox - отличные и простые в работе продукты. Жду чего-то подобного и от Касперских  :Wink:  особенно плагинчик не помешал бы  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

Отрадно слышать. От ложняков технологии ".origin" и от синяков драйвера уже избавились?
Если так, то это достойная новость, молодцы.

P.S. Видимо, не избавились пока.

----------


## vaber

> Отрадно слышать. От ложняков технологии ".origin" и от синяков драйвера уже избавились?
> Если так, то это достойная новость, молодцы.


Достойная-достойная  :Smiley: . Теперь и от Вас ждем не менее достойной  :Wink:

----------


## Mancubus

Корректно ли будет запостить здесь способ автоматического обновления CureIt! без скачивания всего sfx-архива при каждом обновлении баз, которое делается чуть ли не ежечасно?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Корректно ли будет запостить здесь способ автоматического обновления CureIt! без скачивания всего sfx-архива при каждом обновлении баз, которое делается чуть ли не ежечасно?


Думаю, что не совсем

----------


## pooh4

> Скачиваемые с утилитой вирусные базы актуальны только до выхода очередного &quot;горячего&quot; дополнения, поскольку стандартный модуль автоматического обновления антивируса Dr.Web в CureIt! отсутствует..


  А насколько сложно будет ручками приделать стандартный модуль автоматического обновления антивируса к CureIt!

----------


## borka

> А насколько сложно будет ручками приделать стандартный модуль автоматического обновления антивируса к CureIt!


Это вопрос? 
Если все же да, то КуреИт это утилита одноразового действия: скачал актуальную версию - пролечился. Она не предназначена для постоянного использования, поэтому обновление не прикручено.

----------


## pooh4

> Это вопрос? 
> Если все же да, то КуреИт это утилита одноразового действия: скачал актуальную версию - пролечился. Она не предназначена для постоянного использования, поэтому обновление не прикручено.


Отсюда и вытекает мой вопрос, как прикрутить обновление?

----------


## Lamazz

Русский человек настолько любит халяву, что готов платить за нее огромные деньги

----------


## Matias

> Ключ на курит действителен, насколько помню, на месяц...


Какой ключ? При запуске он не требовал ничего вводить.

----------


## rubin

При скачивании с программой по умолчанию идет .reg файл

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А вот этой подробности я ведь и не знал...


Простите, видимо произошли изменения. Теперь ключ действителен на долгий срок...

----------


## no pasaran

> Русский человек настолько любит халяву, что готов платить за нее огромные деньги


Действительно.

----------


## pooh4

> Действительно.


дело в том что у меня траффик дорогой, и качать по 8 метров даже раз в 10 дней выходит дороговато. я ведь не ищу способ убрать рекламый баннер из crueit и тому подобное я всего лиш хочу узнать как можно пользоваться crueiТ(с новыми базами) и тратить на много меньше траффика.

----------


## no pasaran

Ребята,а зачем весь этот сыр-бор,когда у тебя на машине есть антивирус? Можно Curelt скачивать раз в неделю,проверил компьютер и удалил.Всего получается 4 раза по 8 с копейками МБ. Неужели так дорого?------P.S. пока писал сообщение - появилось предыдущее.Ну,если очень дорогой трафик,тогда надо подумать. А сколько у Вас Мб стоит,если не секрет? Я думал,что дороже,чем у меня - ни у кого нету.

----------


## pooh4

> Действительно.


дело в том что у меня траффик дорогой, и качать по 8 метров даже раз в 10 дней выходит дороговато. я ведь не ищу способ убрать рекламый баннер из crueit и тому подобное я всего лиш хочу узнать как можно пользоваться crueiТ(с новыми базами) и тратить на много меньше траффика. Ведь это утилита бесплатнна и для многих это так , а для меня скорей наоборот она дороговата.

----------


## borka

> Отсюда и вытекает мой вопрос, как прикрутить обновление?


То, что Вы хотите, подпадает под поиск хаков/кряков/кейгенов и советы по ним, что запрещено правилами форума. Люди, которые хотят разобраться, так и делают. Ничего сложного нет, но нужно потратить время и разобраться.




> Какой ключ? При запуске он не требовал ничего вводить.


Ключ идет в составе пакета.




> При скачивании с программой по умолчанию идет .reg файл


Какой reg-файл? Откуда и зачем?  Если Вы про *.key, то это не файл реестра, а ключ.




> Простите, видимо произошли изменения. Теперь ключ действителен на долгий срок...


В принципе это достаточно давно:
Applications=DrWebGUI
Created=2007-02-05 (11:57) UTC
Expires=2010-02-11 (11:57) UTC

----------


## no pasaran

> дело в том что у меня траффик дорогой, и качать по 8 метров даже раз в 10 дней выходит дороговато. я ведь не ищу способ убрать рекламый баннер из crueit и тому подобное я всего лиш хочу узнать как можно пользоваться crueiТ(с новыми базами) и тратить на много меньше траффика. Ведь это утилита бесплатнна и для многих это так , а для меня скорей наоборот она дороговата.


Короче,я подумал. Ваши вопросы относительно Curelt - это своеобразное продолжение Вашей темы "Free Сканер". Вы хотите,чтобы было дешево и эффективно.Такое редко бывает. Если Вам нужен бесплатный сканер с модулем обновления баз,то советую a-Squared Free от EMSI Software. Но он весит много(точно не помню). В базах записей в несколько раз больше,чем у Curelt(хотя это не основной показатель,но тем не менее).А вносить какие-то изменения в антивирусные программы я Вам не советую,их тоже не дураки пишут и ни к чему хорошему это Вас не приведет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> В базах записей в несколько раз больше,чем у Curelt(хотя это не основной показатель,но тем не менее).


Это *совсем* не показатель. 




> А вносить какие-то изменения в антивирусные программы я Вам не советую,их тоже не дураки пишут и ни к чему хорошему это Вас не приведет.


Тут не в изменении дело. Речь про обновление баз, не более.

----------


## no pasaran

Да знаю я это все,просто написал,чтобы человеку яснее было,т.к. скорее всего этому человеку нужно не именно Curelt, а любой эффективный бесплатный сканер,и чтобы обновлялся.

----------


## Lamazz

> дело в том что у меня траффик дорогой, и качать по 8 метров даже раз в 10 дней выходит дороговато. я ведь не ищу способ убрать рекламый баннер из crueit и тому подобное я всего лиш хочу узнать как можно пользоваться crueiТ(с новыми базами) и тратить на много меньше траффика.


О покупке лицензионнной версии продукта не задумывались?
Раз трафик дорогой, может быть это вдвойне выгодно будет.

----------


## pooh4

Наверно вы правы и раздутие этой , темы поподает под хаки\кряки 
потому закрываю свой вопрос. благодарен всем кто высказалсяпо теме.

----------


## no pasaran

> Наверно вы правы и раздутие этой , темы поподает под хаки\кряки 
> потому закрываю свой вопрос. благодарен всем кто высказалсяпо теме.


Благородный ответ,все правильно. А к моему совету на счет a-Squared Free,все-таки прислушайтесь. Я Вам не навязываю и тем более,не рекламирую этот продукт. Я просто его сам использую,и он подстраховывает не что-нибудь,а KIS и пару раз выручал.

----------


## Were[13]Wolf

Доброго дня всем участникам форума..!!)))
Вот шатался по топикам и набрел на этот.....и решил именно здесь разместить свой вопрос(так как он имеет непосредственное отношение к программе КурИт))).....Сразу хочу сказать, что лично мне программка понравилась и воспользовавшись ей удалил у себя довольно большое количество троянов....но речь не об этом))....
после пользования этим софтом и.....мм....некоторого времени(за которое явно что-то случилось с ситемой :Smiley: )...при повторном использовании проги у меня вылетает вот такое сообщение:
Some files could not be created.
Please close all applications, reboot Windows and restart this installation.
после этого выскакивает окно распаковщика, в котором пишется, что нельзя создать такие-то и такие-то файлы((((...запуск после перезагрузки и в безопасном режиме не помог((......
Народ помогите пожалуйста....что это может быть??....
Всем отозвавшимся заранее огромное спасибо..))

----------


## borka

> Народ помогите пожалуйста....что это может быть??....


Очень похоже на побившийся инсталлятор КуреИта. Скачайте свежий, все равно базы устарели. Тогда и посмотрим...

----------


## SuperBrat

Да, это сообщение о битом дистрибутиве. Если качали Download Master'ом, то на будущее качайте браузером.

----------


## akok

> Please close all applications, reboot Windows and restart this installation.


У вас случаем не виста?

----------


## pig

> Да, это сообщение о битом дистрибутиве. Если качали Download Master'ом, то на будущее качайте браузером.


Не обязательно. Можно просто в один поток.

----------

